# Draft Horses Suitable to Western Riding?



## sshipper (Dec 12, 2012)

HI ,

I am back to riding after 30 years and am starting to enjoy bareback riding and a Western saddle. I am also riding a draft and really love this horse.

When I first rode I rode English with an English saddle.....I think Western is a far better fit for me and love the sitting trot!!

Any thoughts on draft horses and riding western? I am considering owning a draft horse and going the Western route.


Steff


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

I LOVE draft! I love there trots they are soo smooth.So i think as long as you don't plan on doing any hight end show a draft would make a great western mount.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want to go for it, then go for it. I rode my Percheron western (until he outgrew all my saddles)









And, I have a Belgian cross gelding that is ridden western. He is destined to be my next ranch horse.









Sorry for this crappy picture, it is a still from the video of one of his very first rides.


----------



## sshipper (Dec 12, 2012)

They are both beautiful thanks for sharing. Wow, I must say your Percheron takes my breath away....Never seen a black Percheron. Is it common to see black Percheron's ? He looks like quite a mover. Do you ride him bareback. 

It appears that bareback is really what I aspire to develop...I feel like I am really in contact with the horse. Thanks for your input. I have a lot to learn about drafts and appreciate all your thoughts and encouragement.

steff


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Why thank you! Around here, Percherons come in either black or gray...with black being much more common. He was a blast to ride, but his trot left a lot to be desired LOL. Imagine sitting on a jackhammer...in the back of a pickup with no shocks...going 40 mph over a row of speedbumps and you will have an idea of what his trot is like. His lope, however, was heaven. I did ride him bareback once, but my bareback seat isn't nearly what it used to be when I was a kid so my confidence to ride a very young, green, strong, and..._rambunctious_ critter that big just wasn't there. It was a pleasant ride while I was up there, though.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Love drafties!


----------



## sshipper (Dec 12, 2012)

That might be the most the beautiful horse I have ever seen. That descripion of riding bareback...wow...you survived to tell it. It is good to know that black percherons are available...I might be hooked now.

I particularly liked the river picture. ....reminds me of my time as teenager fording the pond.

Steff


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Belle LOVES water. In that picture, it was her first time in the water....I couldn't get her out! We recently moved to the coast, where I introduced her to the ocean and she about dragged me into it!



















And as much as I hate this picture.....it does show how much I trusted her after a short period of time that I adopted her....


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

As long as you can find a saddle to fit, you should have no problems riding a draft western. I quite enjoy seeing the big guys out and about under saddle.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Why thank you! Around here, Percherons come in either black or gray...with black being much more common. He was a blast to ride, but his trot left a lot to be desired LOL. Imagine sitting on a jackhammer...in the back of a pickup with no shocks...going 40 mph over a row of speedbumps and you will have an idea of what his trot is like. His lope, however, was heaven. I did ride him bareback once, but my bareback seat isn't nearly what it used to be when I was a kid so my confidence to ride a very young, green, strong, and..._rambunctious_ critter that big just wasn't there. It was a pleasant ride while I was up there, though.


Your Percheron is BEAUTIFUL!! I am looking to get my first horse akd have been looking for a Percheron 

I'm from Indiana, what about you? (I'm on my phone so it doesn't say haha). Where did you get your Percheron?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love big horses under saddle. I once rode one of our BO's grey Percherons bareback. I felt like I was riding a tank-unstoppable! What fun! I saw what looked like a Belgian draft horse competing in a reining class. Draft horses are not all limited to harness.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Draft-light horse crosses used to be common around here when the PMU barns were still going. I have an older QH/Percheron cross that came from a PMU farm, and have always rode him western.


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

I grew up riding haflingers in a western saddle. The ones I grew up around wouldn't make contest horses or ranch horses, but they were some of the best trail horses I've ever ridden. Plus, drafts are the most comfortable bareback ride you can find, IMO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

RaigenB said:


> Your Percheron is BEAUTIFUL!! I am looking to get my first horse akd have been looking for a Percheron
> 
> I'm from Indiana, what about you? (I'm on my phone so it doesn't say haha). Where did you get your Percheron?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I live in the Texas panhandle but my Perch came from an auction in Kingman Kansas. He and his half sister (who we also bought but lost to snakebite a few years ago) were sold by the folks that bred them. Only problem is, I can't remember what the farm name is or where they came from. It is something similar to Shalinka but I don't think that's quite right.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Smrobs- Oh cool! And I'm sorry to hear about his sister :/ I'll google that name and see if something similar pops up  thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what size saddles are you using? I have put on full quarter trees and they still seem to be just a tad to small , Pleasure , a fork, and roping . I have a synthetic saddle and it seems to fit best, but I always found it difficult to keep on the horse, slides easily mounting and dismounting.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

stevenson said:


> what size saddles are you using? I have put on full quarter trees and they still seem to be just a tad to small , Pleasure , a fork, and roping . I have a synthetic saddle and it seems to fit best, but I always found it difficult to keep on the horse, slides easily mounting and dismounting.


My saddle is a Wintec Flextree I think? I bought it used from someone who owned a Clydesdale. It is a pretty wide tree. Fits very well. I have heard to possibly look at gaited horse saddles for these guys since the saddle tree has less of a twist so it fits on their wide and flat backs. Haven't tried one yet though.


----------

